# Another transformer question



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

So following the purchase of my 336 i'm in the market for a new transformer. Should I go with a new transformer or something in the AF era? #1 I want something reliable and safe. I recently read an article about older transformers on Port Lines website that has me a little hesitant to go with an older transformer. But I do think a big 30B would be sweet. Are these older transformers able to get repaired if something does go wrong? What do you think is best for my babies


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Anything you buy can have problems, whether new out of the box or used. Also, almost anything can be repaired. The older stuff is almost always less expensive to repair, as long as parts are still available, and older units in good shape are reliable and relatively simple. No costly printed circuits, just wires and fuses or circuit breakers; wires are cheaper than boards to fix, and easier to find problems with. If you get an older transformer that has been tested and approved by a qualified technician and provide a way to turn it completely off when not being used- either a dedicated switched outlet, or simply unplugging it- I see no problem. The same total disconnect recommendation applies to any power supply, new or old; have one, and use it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

jesteck said:


> Anything you buy can have problems, whether new out of the box or used. Also, almost anything can be repaired. The older stuff is almost always less expensive to repair, as long as parts are still available, and older units in good shape are reliable and relatively simple. No costly printed circuits, just wires and fuses or circuit breakers; wires are cheaper than boards to fix, and easier to find problems with. If you get an older transformer that has been tested and approved by a qualified technician and provide a way to turn it completely off when not being used- either a dedicated switched outlet, or simply unplugging it- I see no problem. The same total disconnect recommendation applies to any power supply, new or old; have one, and use it.


Good advice. I use a 30b, a VW and a ZW.They all work fine for me. The problem that comes into play is when you use an older transformer with the newer trains and their circuit boards.My understanding is the older transformers will not shut down for a short fast enough, and that will fry EXPENSIVE circuit boards..( we're talking milli-seconds here). Like I said, I keep to the theory of old trains with old transformers, new trains with newer transformers. I have all 3 transformers on a power strip, and one switch kills everything all at once.Helps when I can't remember which throttle runs what,lol.. Getting old stinks..:thumbsup:


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

I like that philosophy old train old transformer it makes sense to me. Now pulling the trigger on a transformer..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Those are really nice engines you have. I ceased using the original Gilbert transformers several years ago because of safety concerns. Additionally since I now mostly operate Legacy or TMCC engines the modern transformers are a better choice. Given you want to use original Gilbert transformers I recommend purchasing 15B's. They are 110W, have a deadman's handle and are not large. Essentially a small version of the 300W 19B. The 15B does not have the built in meters of the 19B.
Tom


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

AmFlyer said:


> Those are really nice engines you have. I ceased using the original Gilbert transformers several years ago because of safety concerns. Additionally since I now mostly operate Legacy or TMCC engines the modern transformers are a better choice. Given you want to use original Gilbert transformers I recommend purchasing 15B's. They are 110W, have a deadman's handle and are not large. Essentially a small version of the 300W 19B. The 15B does not have the built in meters of the 19B.
> Tom


Do please tell your safety concerns. I have a 19b and 30b coming on the way. Both have built in circuit breakers. I was also thinking plugging them into a surge protector as well.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think he was thinking about frying his boards! The o scale guys put in an extra breaker or fuse inline with the older transformers. Hopefully someone , gunruunerjohn , or a search will get the info you need.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Try this thread http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14195


----------

